# My New Slicer!



## Flint76 (Feb 16, 2019)

I was at my local resturant supply store looking at slicers. While talking to the guy about them he mentioned he had an old slicer out in the garage he would like to sell. After looking it over it was a mess, it was caked in dust and grime. But it fired up and seemed to run well. I thought the price of 600$ was a little steep....and after some intense negotiating i walked away with it for $200 !!   After cleaning I found a model number. its a model 685. I guess thats a good deal?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






After the first test run it slices meats just fine. But when slicing cheese, the baffle plate ( ribbed plate in center of blade) stops spinning while the blade continues to spin. Is this normal? and it also appears that the center plate may be warped. as the blade and center plate spin t here is a high spot in the plate causing a scraping noise every revolution of the blade. The blade however is nice  and straight.  I looked online and found none available. Any suggestions?


----------



## buzzy (Feb 16, 2019)

I’m no expert on slicers but I’m thinking the plate inside the blade shouldn’t spin at all. The grooves should line up with the first plate before the blade an be stationary.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 16, 2019)

I have to chime in with Buzzy on this one. The plate in the center of the blade is not supposed to move at all as far as  I know. Every slicer I've owned and/or used, this was the case. The grooves are supposed to be horizontal, stationary, and line up with the ones in the other plate. If the plate is slightly bent, I'd recommend taking it off and placing it on a solid flat surface and determine where it's warped and how much. From there you should be able to gently bend it back straight, possibly even using a bench vise if you have one to hold it while applying pressure to the affected area.

Robert


----------



## Flint76 (Feb 16, 2019)

thanks for the info i will ahve to look into this ...


----------



## Flint76 (Feb 16, 2019)

I did some looking , the plate has a small protrusion, that must line up with the notch on the bearing?  the only thing i can figure out is that piece in the cent is not supposed to move. But it spins, which allows the plate to spin as well.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 16, 2019)

I take it this is a Globe 685. A lot of info plus parts on the web. It just might need tore down farther with more cleaning. Could have a loose lock down. $200 is a great deal if u can fix problems. Looks heavy duty to. Keep working with it. You’ll figure it out


----------



## Flint76 (Feb 16, 2019)

i tore it down a little further, but disassembley instructions are non existent. I did order a new center support plate and a new blade interlock rod and handle.  the support plate was rotted out with aluminum oxide and had fused to the threaded rod. plus as you can see from the pics above the screws were barely holding it as the holes were rotting away.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 16, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 16, 2019)

Gotta commend you on your diligence getting it in proper working order. Ok, so you put a little additional money into it but at $200 you got a GREAT deal. That thing is a beast and should last you for many years. I'm kind of envious though wishing I had found that deal. I love to tinker with things, take stuff that doesn't work, and get it working again. It can test your creativity and resourcefulness but there is a certain pride you feel when it's done and it's all because of your efforts. Keep up the good work and please keep us posted. This may prompt me to start looking in old barns for a find like that :-)

Awed in Lago,
Robert


----------



## Flint76 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks TX Smoker,
Im really hoping t hat evrything comes together. i may even look for older broken machines for spare parts. I just wish I knew something about these things as documentation in general seems to be hard to find. but even if I cant get the plate plate to stop spinning, it still slices, other than the new center support and interlock assembly (which is supposed to fit) everything else is in fine working order....but, if all else fails i can have my step father CNC me a new ceneter support and rod.....hes a mill wright :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

Awesome deal for $200 and some great help from the guys on here.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 17, 2019)

_"I just wish I knew something about these things as documentation in general seems to be hard to find." 
_
Instructions? We don't need no stinking instructions!! We are men and of course can figure out anything that needs to be figured out simply by tearing it apart....and hoping we remember how it all goes back together :-) I'd suggest taking pictures along the way if you start digging deep into the unit. They may serve as a reference when it come time to reassemble it.

Where men are men and sheep run scared,
Robert


----------

